# face is always wet!!!



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies , hope everybody had a great weekend 

Just wanted to know Becky's face is always wet it drives me nuts is this a puppy thing will she out grow this could it betearing with no staining?? because for the moment at 16 weeks she has no stains????


Anna xoxoxox


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

If she has no stains, consider yourself fortunate. My Giovanni has been tearing terribly with his teething. I have also wondered if it is not some sort of rhinitis causing the tearing, because sometimes I notice his face is really wet after eating. Wish I was more help.


----------

